# Advice, canon 1ds mark II and canon 20-35 2.8L



## kennephoto (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey everyone there is a local ad up for sale on a canon 1ds mark II and 20-35 2.8L for 900$ I saw both and they look great for the age and presumed use considering its was owned by a pro more than likely. You guys think it would be a good deal if I offered them 800$? If anything I bet I could resell on ebay for a profit.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, here's my opinion. You have a 5D2 and some good glass. Why bother?


----------



## eli72 (Jun 11, 2013)

I may be mistaken, but as I recall the 20-35 is an OLD lens and it may be difficult to get parts to repair it if something goes wrong with it.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 11, 2013)

Buy it if you're planning to give it to me for my birthday. ;D


----------



## bvukich (Jun 11, 2013)

Canon will no longer repair the 20-35/2.8L, it's quite old, and not that great to begin with.

That being said, $900 isn't exactly an awful price for a 1DsII in good shape, but I wouldn't give the lens much weight in that transaction.


----------



## kennephoto (Jun 11, 2013)

Yea I might go look at it again and try and get a shutter count. And I figured maybe I could sell the lens or body and make some money on eBay with it. I can't imagine the 20-35 selling for less than 500. And I've seen bids placed on canon 1ds mark ii on eBay over 1000$ I figured if I didn't like the 1d better than my 50d I'd sell it.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a 1Ds MkII. I sit at home all night, alone, watching auctions on eBay sadly seeing its value get lower and lower. Many sell for around $900 - $1000. So $800-$900 is a good price. I don't know much about the lens.

But it really depends if there are any features on the 1Ds Mkii that are of interest or important to you. It does some things better than the 5Dii, just as the 5Dii does some things better than the 1Ds Mkii.


----------

